

Here Comes Philae Powered by an RTX2010 - lovelearning
http://www.cpushack.com/2014/11/12/here-comes-philae-powered-by-an-rtx2010/

======
lovelearning
I hadn't heard of these RTX microcontrollers. Programming them seems quite
interesting![1]

[1](pdf):
[http://soton.mpeforth.com/flag/jfar/vol6/no1/article1.pdf](http://soton.mpeforth.com/flag/jfar/vol6/no1/article1.pdf)

